# Colorado State Patrol Cadet Timothy Pudder



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

IBS/KMGH

Cadet Timothy Pudder

November 13th, 2006

*Story by thedenverchannel.com*

A cadet in the middle of a training exercise at the Colorado State Patrol academy died Friday morning after he suffered a cardiac arrest, the CSP said. 
Timothy Pudder, 40, of Falcon, Colo. was participating in a survival exercise when paramedics noticed that he seemed overly exhausted after the first phase of the exercise. 
He was taken to a nearby ambulance when he went into full cardiac arrest, the CSP said. He was transported to Lutheran Hospital where he was pronounced dead just before noon. 
Pudder entered the CSP Academy on July 17 and was in the 18th week of a 22-week training. 
The CSP said they are "deeply saddened by the lost of one of their fellow comrades."

Copyright 2006 by TheDenverChannel.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.


----------

